# Boardman SLR 9.8 frameset - frame cable guide/stop query



## new2cc (23 Jul 2020)

Hi,

I've been planning a 'lockdown' project to rebuild a Boardman SLR 9.8 frameset - which was originally spec'd for SRAM ETap (ie wireless) with a mechanical groupset. Not sure if its because the oem build is wireless, but its missing the 3 frame inserts for gear cable stops - 2 downtube for front/rear derailleur and rear chainstay derailleur exit hole. It also lacks any top tube frame brake cablestops for rear break - but I can live with that and run brake housing full length through frame... The same bike/frame is available as a mechanical build (SLR 9.2/9.4) so I assume frame inserts are used and available somewhere.

However after literally months of email pingpong trying to get these sourced via halford/boardman bikes I still getting nowhere trying to get the part. I have tried using 'generic' Jagwire frame brake/gear cable stop, but unfortunately the diameter is fractionally too big for the holes in the boardman frame. The jagwire inserts seems to be about 7mm (maybe 7.2) diameter across the narrow end (not the wider flange end that is eternal on the frame). But the holes in frame are just under 7mm - 6.7 6.8mm.

So wondering if anyone could advise of anywhere that might do a frame insert that would fit - either a generic one or the boardman specific one - at this stage I'm not worried as like I say Ive been waiting since lockdown to start the build but can't really do it if cant source the frame inserts/cable guides...

Any help much appreciated!!.... Cheers....


----------



## mythste (24 Jul 2020)

new2cc said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've been planning a 'lockdown' project to rebuild a Boardman SLR 9.8 frameset - which was originally spec'd for SRAM ETap (ie wireless) with a mechanical groupset. Not sure if its because the oem build is wireless, but its missing the 3 frame inserts for gear cable stops - 2 downtube for front/rear derailleur and rear chainstay derailleur exit hole. It also lacks any top tube frame brake cablestops for rear break - but I can live with that and run brake housing full length through frame... The same bike/frame is available as a mechanical build (SLR 9.2/9.4) so I assume frame inserts are used and available somewhere.
> 
> ...



I'm afraid I can't help, but I had a similar issue with cable stops on an Argon 18 Gallium, I ended up simply running full outers through the frame in the end as every alternative I tried ended up being pulled through the frame after a few rides. Not a fun job fishing the beggars out I can assure you. Might not be pretty if it's externally cabled, however.


----------



## new2cc (28 Jul 2020)

mythste said:


> I'm afraid I can't help, but I had a similar issue with cable stops on an Argon 18 Gallium, I ended up simply running full outers through the frame in the end as every alternative I tried ended up being pulled through the frame after a few rides. Not a fun job fishing the beggars out I can assure you. Might not be pretty if it's externally cabled, however.


No worries - thanks for sharing your similar woe's!!.

Just an update Boardman support did eventually come back with a part# for their frame insert - and said they'd be a couple of quid each (need 3). When ordered up via halfords they did come as single item ie one insert rather than a kit of 3 - and they were charge £10 per insert, which I thought was a complete rip-off for a tiny bit of plastic/alu. - would have may thought £10 for the set of 3!!....


----------



## Kevdb (19 Feb 2021)

Hello. I am looking to do the same with the 9.8 SLR and have the same issue.

Do you have the part number or link to Halfords?

Many thanks


----------



## hungrybhoy67 (9 May 2021)

Same issue here with 9.8SLR. Not sure if gear outer cables should run all the way down inside the downtube or be cut and fitted where the cables enter the frame. There's a good bit of space around the outers where they enter the downtube- doesn't seem particularly water tight. Something like this is what i'm looking for:

https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/FSICS/internal-cable-stops


----------



## hungrybhoy67 (17 May 2021)

If anyone finds this thread, this is what worked for me!! Couldn't find any specific part on Halfords website (as mentioned above) and as i bought the frame second hand I doubt Boardman customer services would have been much help. If you remove the actual adjustor part these jagwire barrel adjusters fit the holes pretty well and your outer gear cables can be cut and sit in the wider end pretty well. Not an ideal solution but trawling the internet for some kind of plug or stopper or grommet, i couldn't find anything better.


----------



## Garethjr (20 Jul 2022)

hungrybhoy67 said:


> If anyone finds this thread, this is what worked for me!! Couldn't find any specific part on Halfords website (as mentioned above) and as i bought the frame second hand I doubt Boardman customer services would have been much help. If you remove the actual adjustor part these jagwire barrel adjusters fit the holes pretty well and your outer gear cables can be cut and sit in the wider end pretty well. Not an ideal solution but trawling the internet for some kind of plug or stopper or grommet, i couldn't find anything better.
> 
> View attachment 589241
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting these pics, really helpful. I'm building up a Boardman C7 Pro frame and have the same issue. Have you glued the inserts in place or are you just relying on cable tension? I tried running the full cable and outer through the frame, but get a heck of a rattle!


----------

